

Investor Updates - Brajeshwar
http://www.aaronkharris.com/investor-updates

======
ar7hur
Great post Aaron, but I disagree with that piece:

    
    
         [...] the best founders would write good and frequent updates because
        it reflects their own processes and attention to metrics and consistent 
        growth.
    

I don't think the correlation is between "best founders" and "frequent
updates". I think the correlation is between "successful startup" and
"frequent updates".

When your company is doing well, you are happy to report about it. On the
contrary when founders feel that their startup is going down, most of them dig
a hole and hide there, hoping somehow to resurface when their issues will be
solved (which is not of course what we should do... but we do it...).

~~~
akharris
Thanks!

But that's exactly the point. Sending the updates when things are going badly
is hugely important. That's when you may need help the most.

I think having the toughness to hit send in those situations is a real mark of
being tough in other situations, which is what you want.

------
srameshc
I did not understand the following points.

    
    
      * Make requests of your investors after you report your key metrics. (What kind of requests ?) 
      * Put the asks higher up so that the investors defintely see them (What does asks mean here ?)

~~~
akharris
The requests change depending on what you need. You may need help hiring or
with a key introduction. Whatever it is, you need to ask in order to get it.

The "asks" are the requests.

~~~
srameshc
Thanks :)

